# Eggs?



## RSS Feed Robot (Dec 6, 2000)

Do you guys eat a lot of eggs?  I have heard that you should watch out because they are high in cholesterol.  Do you agree?


----------



## crowman (Dec 6, 2000)

I eat three poached eggs with breakfast every morning.  They do have quite a bit of cholesterol, but I'm not sure if it is good or bad  (somebody help me out here).  If the rest of your diet is pretty clean, I wouldn't worry about a few eggs.

-Crowman


------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 6, 2000)

i eat about 2 whole eggs and 2 extra whites a day.  I would say the same as crowman, if your diets pretty clean it isn't to bad, and if you are fairly lean person and you don't gain 2 much fat, then go on ahead, but if you can put on the fat by looking at food, then you may want to spare the yolk, but the yolk does give you some good fats, and nutrients.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2000)

I eat 2-3 hard boiled eggs per day, including the yolk.


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 7, 2000)

i eat 9 eggs, 4 yolks.

the cholesterol in eggs are the 'good' kind.

------------------

The Whole FN Shows Forums:

http://theshow.scottsteiner.com


----------



## OneKikAssWoman (Dec 10, 2000)

I eat 3-4 boiled eggs everyday....the whole egg too


----------



## The Master (Dec 10, 2000)

Same here!  Eat the whole damn egg! Fuck that shit about not eating the yolks!  If you want to grow, eat it, all of it!


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 11, 2000)

I eat three to five egg whites for breakfast.  So thats about 15-20 grams of protein for the eggwhites and about 80 calories from them also.


----------



## Por2gue (Dec 30, 2000)

Can't help but love the Masters response to this post.Damn that was funny.I know you probably didn't mean it that way,but hey I laughed cause that's exactly how I was going to respond.
PEACE.


----------



## byker (Dec 31, 2000)

Twelve to eighteen a day for me


----------



## silencer (Feb 17, 2005)

I only eat about 4 eggs everyday


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2005)

They had "Guest" here too?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

hah.. 4yr old thread


----------



## fatass (Feb 17, 2005)

i believe the cholestorol comes from the yolk only


----------



## maze (Feb 17, 2005)

Yolk is anabolic, eat it!  EGGs have all the essential aminos and they are cheap!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

I eat mostly hard boiled eggs; about 5 per day, only one yolk


----------



## Journey (Feb 18, 2005)

I eat around 18 egg whites a day...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> hah.. 4yr old thread


lmao...why do people always do this!!!


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> I eat around 18 egg whites a day...


18?!   Why? Just wondering?


----------



## LAM (Feb 18, 2005)

18 egg whites is only 63 grams of protein, not a lot at all.  it's just another way to get in some high quality protein without a lot of calories


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> I eat 2-3 hard boiled eggs per day, including the yolk.


----------



## PELLETHEAD (May 20, 2018)

I eat six eggs every morning. I?m 55, 25+yrs of gear. Been on a two year cruise/blast. Just had my blood work done: perfect cholesterol. I credit that to a disciplinarian habit of also having a nutrabullet with beats & organic lemons every day. Eat that protein!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 21, 2018)

Prince said:


>





PELLETHEAD said:


> I eat six eggs every morning. I?m 55, 25+yrs of gear. Been on a two year cruise/blast. Just had my blood work done: perfect cholesterol. I credit that to a disciplinarian habit of also having a nutrabullet with beats & organic lemons every day. Eat that protein!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I take it there must be an overwhelming amount of requests pouring for dietary information on eggs ... since prince decided to revive this very very old thread?..


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

I eat one poached egg with breakfast every morning. I do not think about it as you thought.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

maze said:


> Yolk is anabolic, eat it! EGGs have all the essential aminos and they are cheap!


----------

